# Lordaeron/Horde/Die Entsandten suchen für 25er



## Loretta (5. Mai 2008)

Der Zirkus „Die Entsandten des Todes“ öffnet seine Pforten und sucht neue Domteure für seine Show. Erfolgreiche Auftritte gab der Zirkus bereits in Karazhan (13/13), Zul’Aman (4/6), Gruul’s Layer (2/2; mit Partner-Gilde) und Magtheridon’s Kammer (1/1; mit Partner-Gilde) Das Auge (2/4; mit Partner-Gilde) SSC (1/6)

Wir wollen unsere spektakuläre Show erweitern!

Für Auftritte vor Lady Vashj in ihrer grünen Fauna, als auch in Luftiger Höhe im Palast von Kael’thas, mit unseren Drahtseilartisten, im Nethersturm.

Um dies in absehbarer Zeit zu bewerkstelligen suchen wir mutige, motivierte und Leistungsstarke Artisten!


Liste der gesuchten Artisten:

Im Moment suchen wir keine neuen Mitglieder



Neue Artisten sollten mindestens ihr 18. Lebensjahr erreicht haben und bereits qualitativ hochwertige Kostüme, selbst gebastelt oder gekauft,  mitbringen (min. T4 Niveau).
Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel.
Nun zu unserer Truppe, wir halten uns für eine lustige, chaotische sehr hilfsbereite Gilde deren Mitglieder größtenteils zur arbeitenden Klasse gehören.
Deshalb sind unsere Auftritte als Raid in der Woche streng geplant (von 18:30 – 21:30), nur am WE dauern unsere Vorstellungen entsprechend länger.
Bei uns besteht außerdem kein Zwang aufzutreten (zu raiden), wir würden uns dennoch freuen, eure Namen öfters im Programmheft (Raidplaner) sehen zu können.
Außerdem solltet zu unseren anderen Artisten passen und auch fähig genug um sich in unseren Auftritten einzuarbeiten.
Für ein Bewerbungsschreiben an unseren Zirkusdirektor meldet euch bitte unter http://www.dedt-guild.com/  Wir sind bemüht eure Bewerbung so rasch wie möglich zu bearbeiten.

Edith: Für fragen sendet mir bitte eine PM. Danke


----------



## Loretta (7. Mai 2008)

/push ^^


----------



## Loretta (9. Mai 2008)

/push


----------



## Loretta (13. Mai 2008)

Loretta schrieb:


> /push


----------



## Loretta (27. Mai 2008)

und mal wieder /push


----------



## Loretta (20. Juni 2008)

/pushdiepush ^^


----------



## Loretta (23. Juni 2008)

/push


----------



## Loretta (1. Juli 2008)

Loretta schrieb:


> /push ^^



Jo und noch mal.^^


----------



## Loretta (8. Juli 2008)

/push


----------



## Loretta (12. Juli 2008)

/push


----------



## Ladie (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

mich würde interessieren auf welchem Server ihr seit, also PvP PvE ??   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## Loretta (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo Ladie,
Wie es oben in der Überschrift steht, Server:Lordaeron, es ist ein PvE Server.


----------



## Loretta (25. Juli 2008)

Liste aktualisiert


----------



## Loretta (10. August 2008)

/push


----------



## Istou (10. August 2008)

Och Lorry..... kennst du den Spruch, wenn du mir hilfst, dann helfe ich dir?...

Also, push.... push!.... ohne zu "talken"....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loretta (11. August 2008)

/push


----------



## Istou (13. August 2008)

*Danke Lorry für die Vermittlung, es hat funktioniert. Zul ist damit clear! *

Grüße, Istou


----------



## Loretta (18. August 2008)

/push


----------



## Loretta (22. August 2008)

/push


----------

